# Habistat Reptile Radiators



## robncfc (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi, was wondering if anyone had any experience of these?

Habistat: Thermostats & Heat Mats. The climate control Specialists

They seem to be just what i'm after, are they any good?


cheers
rob


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

Used them before, what size viv is it for. I tried one in a 3 x 2 x 2 and just about got hot enough, wouldn't put one in a larger viv than that. Plus they do actually get quite hot, worth guarding them.


----------



## robncfc (Oct 8, 2006)

Doesn't sound as though it's going to be man enough. I'm in the process of making a larger home for my beardie (52" x 24" x 24"). Due to nighttime temperatures in my place during the winter months i currently have a CHE with a 'night-eye' thermostat. This works well but i find it and it's guard obtrusive and unnsightly, although maybe in the new viv it wouldn't be quite so dominant.


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

You could try a microclimate AHS (Automatic heating system)

Advanced Heating System

I had one that came with a 2nd hand viv which kept the temps spot on all the time (has a stat within it) I think mine was 500W or something daft in a 3ft viv, but the sizes/wattages are on their site.


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

I have now switched to using the Microclimate AHS. So far they seem great, I have use the 500W models in my 6 x 2.5 x 2.5 and keep temps up great and not even struggling. I also guard these as the casing does get hot and are mounted at the bottom of the viv.


----------



## robncfc (Oct 8, 2006)

The AHS do look good, but are they capable of creating a nighttime temp drop? or am i being blind and possibly stupid?


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

Unfortunatly not, to do this you would have to adjust the thermostat everynight.


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Mine was at the top of the viv and seemed to manage ok, and then didn't need guarding.


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

In the diagram on the microclimate website it suggests putting the AHS near the bottom as the heat will rise


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

I guess that would make sense! lol...

Mine was mounted in the top and managed to get the temps right. I had a mat too though I think. So long ago! lol

I just know I can recommend there accuracy.


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

yeah great, powerfull little heaters that, dont't look ugly in the viv.


----------



## ianyork (Sep 11, 2006)

ive been using a reptile rad for just over 6 months now and never had a problem with it.

i use mine with a habistat dimmer stat (for night time drop) and in my 4ft viv for my beardie it easily reaches 110, it got so warm in fact i had to turn the stat down as it was getting in excess of 120, the probe of my stat is located about 12 inches away laterally from the hot spot.

one thing i have noticed is that for the first week or so you can smell the warm plastic but that soon goes! since having the rad my temps have all been constant and of course it doesnt die like bulbs do!


----------

